

Java/JVM developers still prefer programming using desktop-based IDEs - subtoo
https://weblogs.java.net/blog/editor/archive/2014/02/23/poll-result-javajvm-developers-still-prefer-programming-using-desktop-based-ides

======
fakenBisEsRult
Are there even any web-based IDEs as powerful as Eclipse or IntelliJ? I don't
know any, and as long this is the case why would anyone prefer using inferior
tools?

